# Built -in Hutch



## mlightfoot (May 13, 2008)

Just finished this hutch for a friend's office. I tried to talk he and his wife out of the paint but lost. I did use a clear finish on the inside of the cabinet. This is the larget piece I've done so far, 6' x 6.5', and my first attempt at frame and panel doors. They liked it and I got paid.


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Good job. It looks pretty basic, but I like it.. Is that paneling on the wall, or wallpaper?? I notice the doors match it..


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Lightfoot,
Looks nice and neat. Good job. Did you put a back on the top section or is that the wall showing through? 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I like the way it blends in. Really nice work. When should I pick it up? or are you going to ship it to my place?:laughing:
Great job.
Ken


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice! I like the crisp lines.


----------



## mlightfoot (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. The walls are covered in MDF beadboard and I used the left over piece for the doors. I did not put a back on either half as I let the wall show through.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice neat work, great job.


----------

